# Equipment?



## buddyrv (Jan 8, 2003)

Hi Everyone,
Does anyone have a good source for equipment? I need NSF everything from Stoves, griddles, refrigeration and freezers.

I'm a start-up and am looking to establish a location to cater out of. 

Thanks!


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

i use www.bigtray.com for almost all of my equipment,,,, fantastic prices, no taxes and free shipping on orders over 300 dollars, everything from spoons to reach ins and ovens. everyone should check them out


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

You can also find equipment on ebay, if you're willing to get used. They have a whole separate section for foodservice equipment.

Although I will also second BigTray. Great resource.


----------



## buddyrv (Jan 8, 2003)

Thanks for the tip or I should say conirmation on Big Tray. I ran into that site while surfing. I thought it was a good source but needed testimonials like yours.

Thanks again!


----------

